# Poll: Who should we take with the #5 pick?



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Obviously Oden and Durant are out and likely Brandan Wright will be off the board. Among the rest who do you like.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

you should add "trade" to this poll.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

I thought about adding trade as an option but it is too open ended. I'd love to trade the five pick for say Barbosa but I'd worry about us trading for Scalabrine's younger brother in the D-league (fictional scenario I just made up, this guy doesn't exist so everyone calm down). So I will add the caveat assuming we keep the pick who should we take?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't worry about it, Szczerbiak & #5 has limited appeal, so a trade isn't altogether likely.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

Since it's a who should we pick, I chose Brewer. Since we'll be in the draft next year I'm hoping some center will show themselves over the course of the year.

And we'll need a replacement for Pierce at the 2 not named Delonte.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

There aren't any. Next year is a guard draft. The next great forward (as in 4/5) is going to be Greg Monroe in 2009. In 2008 we'd be getting stuck with Kevin Love. Who already has bad knees at the age of 18, so he's definitely a Celtic of the future. There are some other tall guys in 2008, but I'm not sure any of them are going to be as good as Brandan Wright or Al Horford, much less Oden or Monroe.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

2017!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> There aren't any. Next year is a guard draft. The next great forward (as in 4/5) is going to be Greg Monroe in 2009. In 2008 we'd be getting stuck with Kevin Love. Who already has bad knees at the age of 18, so he's definitely a Celtic of the future. There are some other tall guys in 2008, but I'm not sure any of them are going to be as good as Brandan Wright or Al Horford, much less Oden or Monroe.


Well theres also Beasley who is almost the same height as Love, although completely different skill sets but nonetheless a much better player.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> Well theres also Beasley who is almost the same height as Love, although completely different skill sets but nonetheless a much better player.


I'm not going to argue that, but as of now I see Beasley as more of a power 3 than a real 4. I guess you can play him there, but I don't think he's going to dominate at the 4 the way a guy like Bosh does or Monroe will. I do like him a whole lot more than Love, though.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

trade pick and wally for artest.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Aznboi812 said:


> trade pick and wally for artest.


 Meh ...


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Maybe we can trade the pick for some overpaid white guy with a good brain type.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Attila said:


> Maybe we can trade the pick for some overpaid white guy with a good brain type.


There are more of them?


----------



## dts (May 11, 2007)

Matt Harpring, here we come!

Anyhow, if the team wanted to trade for Artest, wouldn't we have done it las time he was available? I mean couldn't we have offered more value than Peja?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

dts said:


> Matt Harpring, here we come!
> 
> Anyhow, if the team wanted to trade for Artest, wouldn't we have done it las time he was available? I mean couldn't we have offered more value than Peja?


I don't think the Pacers were interested in our garbage, becasue that's all we were offering.

Then again, they did get Orien Greene, so you never know.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Attila said:


> Maybe we can trade the pick for some overpaid white guy with a good brain type.


Yeah, but we can't trade Danny....

I'd say Horford if he's still around at 5. If we're not trading the pick, we still need a big.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> There are more of them?



I was thinking of Brad Miller, but maybe he's too good for us ...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I have a suspicion that both Yi and Horford will be gone by the time Boston's number comes up. In that case, I've got them go ing with Conley. 

Unless you're a Noah believer, I don't see anyone taking ahead of a level-headed, skilled, pass-first PG.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

if Yi and Horford are gone, Boston takes Brandan Wright


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Joakim Noah! defense wins championships. just imagine ben wallace with more offense. team him with Jefferson. thats a poor mans Robinson-Duncan.
east finals? probably not in the first year, but in the next 3 yes.

provided the c's get a better backcourt mate for pierce.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Noah is a slightly above average interior defender and a good help defender. He doesn't even come close to the '03-'04 Ben Wallace.

Sean Williams will be a better player than Noah, arguably.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Attila said:


> I was thinking of Brad Miller, but maybe he's too good for us ...


If Brad Miller is a player you might go after, would Boston consider taking Hawes?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> If Brad Miller is a player you might go after, would Boston consider taking Hawes?




if ainge takes hawes with the number 5 ill buy the celtics and fire him myself


and if we tanked this entire season for joakim noah wink: aqua) i will never watch the c's again


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hawes is a fine player. The Bobcats should take him.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Bumped for last minute shoppers.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

with the number 5 pick we should take...


kevin garnett


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Is there anyone in this draft who people think will become a good 2nd scoring option next to Pierce? When I say that someone who can put up around 18ppg on a consistance basis. I dont see any of the SF/PFs in this draft doing that, Apart from obviously ODEN and Durant. I say Al Thorton has that potential so the C's must trade down to get him by the 10th-13th pick


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Horford could definitely turn into a 18ppg player. Doubt he will be around by the 5th pick.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> Horford could definitely turn into a 18ppg player. Doubt he will be around by the 5th pick.


You must believe in the power of miracles, grasshopper. Or at least the power of Chris Wallace to **** the Grizzles for a generation by dealing Gasol for Childress & #3 and using his picks on Conley & Noah.


----------

